

The Rich Banker - thatusertwo
http://www.novelog.com/the-rich-banker/

======
lutusp
A quote: "When we get to a place it is hard to see how that places is anything
other then the importants we have attributed to it."

Honest to God. It's time for you to segue into creating videos of your
thoughts and abandon writing altogether. You're definitely a member of the
YouTube generation.

~~~
thatusertwo
Thanks for the constructive criticism.

